# Afra, Yellow Lab, & Acei Pics



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

A few random shots of 3 of the 5 species in my 125. Afra are Jalo Reef F1, and Acei are Itungi(Tanzania Black). Enjoy!


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

They are young but look promising, nice colors and features on them. Keep posting as they grow, to see the development.


----------



## Butterslug (Oct 30, 2009)

Some excellent fish and pics! Do you purchase them locally or online?


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Pomi I'm curious :? . How can you tell they're young?

Thanks Butterslug. I bought them all online from one of the highly recommended dealers on here in the reviews section. PM me if you want to know who.


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful afra!


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Great lookin' Jalo Reef!


----------



## pomi (Oct 13, 2009)

DrgRcr said:


> Pomi I'm curious :? . How can you tell they're young?
> 
> Thanks Butterslug. I bought them all online from one of the highly recommended dealers on here in the reviews section. PM me if you want to know who.


Just by looking at the pics, their faces, their features, they look like young fish around 5-7 cm.

Are they bigger and I am wrong ?


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks casey and spyder! I love that afra. I can't wait to see how the fry from him and one of my nicest females are going to turn out. A couple are already showing nice hints of the yellow on the dorsal and black on the pectoral fins and their barely 1/2".

Pomi, although I forget centimeter conversions(around 3.5=1"?), I'd say you're pretty close. My biggest afra and labs are 2" +/-, and the largest acei is about 2 1/2". Most of these guys were about 1", except for my Fuelleborni(1 1/2"), when I got them all in August. The Acei and Labs are the only ones to not breed yet.


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

1" is 2.5cm ! :thumb:


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Casey!


----------



## Uknowho (Feb 2, 2010)

Awesome looking fish.


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you both!


----------



## willmaddoxUK (Dec 17, 2008)

nice acei ngaras, i have 6 which i call the mob


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually will, those Acei are not Ngara's which I believe are the white tails. These are Itungi variants, which have a yellow tail. But thank you for the comps anyway!


----------



## spraycaint123 (Dec 14, 2009)

Beautiful afra! Just wondering, where you found it. Was it a LFS or online order? I've been looking for an afra for very long, looks like I'm going to have to order online.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks spray. I ordered them online from one of the vendors in the review section. It looks like right now he doesn't have them listed anymore. I've got 5 fry from 3 weeks ago, and 2 other females holding, so I'm hoping to get more, bigger broods.


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

In the library the acei's look much more blue than yours, and I see one of yours has some. Is the blue a sign of maturity in the line? I have to say, I like the black! :lol:


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Larry, I think the coloring, at least as juvies, probably has something to do with the origin location. The ones that are usually in stores or profiled are the Yellow Tail Luwala variety. But I also noticed, like you, that mine are showing signs of purple/blue coloration as they mature a bit. I've never seen pics of adults from my variant(Itungi) so I can't say what the final result should really be.


----------



## jduke (Feb 6, 2010)

wow those are beautiful


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks JD. :wink:


----------



## OOPS989 (Feb 15, 2010)

those yellow guys are really nice,
really pop outta the background


----------



## newby101 (Feb 18, 2010)

really nice fish and pics :thumb:


----------



## bmweiler09 (Nov 17, 2009)

All three species look excellent.. PM sent about which retailer you used. :thumb:


----------

